

The Types of People I Wanna Work With At My Startup - mickhagen
http://www.founderdiaries.com/2011/07/the-types-of-people-i-wanna-work-with-at-my-startup/

======
JeffffreyF
YOU should work for ME. I'll share the credit, promise.

------
phyllotaxis
I like the way you think

~~~
mickhagen
Thanks. I appreciate that.

